# Season Passes and Folders Droping Show Titles



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

I have 12 season passes that no longer show the title of the show and have been moved to the bottom of the SP list. 

The shows still record correctly but the titles are also missing from the folders (ie instead of CSI(3) I see (3) although they are in the correct alphabetical location. The guide data looks ok and I see the titles there. When I switch to HD menus I see the show titles next to the folders but the SP menu which is always the classic menu still has no titles.

This problem affects a variety of channels and both HD and SD shows. I have tried a simple reset and tried deleting and re-adding the SP but no help. One SP recently added the title back (don't know why) but it is still at the bottom on the SP list, not where it originally was. I also use the tivo app for iPad, the corresponding SP show "Unknown Season Pass" on the iPad.

I have cox cable in the Oklahoma City area, doe's anyone else have similar problems or have any ideas of how to fix this????


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Update: Ok I changed a season pass using the iPad app. The next time the show recorded, during the recording in fact, the title dropped from the folder and season pass. Now I would like to find out how to fix it.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm having this exact problem, but it's only affecting one show so far. I tried deleting all the recordings of that show, emptied the deleted folder, deleted the season pass, rebooted, forced a connection to TiVo, and even re-ran guided setup before recreating the SP. That didn't help anything. It still shows in the Season Pass list without a name and as "Unknown Season Pass" from the iPad. It looks okay in the NPL in the HD menu, but when I look at that NPL from another TiVo, the show name is missing. Very odd.


----------



## portishead (Apr 22, 2008)

I am having the same problem. I have 5 shows in my Season Pass Manager, and the names aren't showing up. I can delete it, but I am unable to modify them as well. I am also using the iPad app.

Wow I joined over 3 years ago, and this is my first post!?


----------



## portishead (Apr 22, 2008)

My Season pass manager is still broken. Any update to this?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

portishead said:


> My Season pass manager is still broken. Any update to this?


Nope, mine's still the same. It's just one of the kids' shows though for me, so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

portishead said:


> My Season pass manager is still broken. Any update to this?


I did this a couple of months ago and haven't had any probs since.

I did the "clear program info and to do list" and things are better. All recorded shows now show up in the Now Playing list. I can search and find shows that were hidden before.

I had to delete and redo all season passes, but now the titles show up in the season pass. The only thing that isn't back to normal is the folder title in the now playing list, but I think they may come back with time. Maybe after the old shows are watched and deleted of new shows are recorded or a combination of both.

The new shows going into the now playing list are now showing the titles in a new folder so when I watch the old shows everything will be back to normal again. I guess I just wont use the tivo app to change my season passes.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

What happens if you try to work on the Season Pass from the online interface at tivo.com?
(just an idea I had, no promises it might work)


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

dianebrat said:


> What happens if you try to work on the Season Pass from the online interface at tivo.com?
> (just an idea I had, no promises it might work)


didn't work for me, I had to do the procedure above and redo my SPs I didn't lose any shows though.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

I have one season pass that records five days a week. If I miss the actual recording time the show does not appear in my History or NPL. If I transfer a copy from my other Tivo the original recording appears.

Bonanza


----------



## portishead (Apr 22, 2008)

bdspilot said:


> I did the "clear program info and to do list" and things are better. All recorded shows now show up in the Now Playing list. I can search and find shows that were hidden before.


Will I have to redo all my channels/favorites etc? I don't mind redoing my to do list, but it's a pain redoing all the channels.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> What happens if you try to work on the Season Pass from the online interface at tivo.com?
> (just an idea I had, no promises it might work)


I got it to work by deleting the season pass on the affected Tivo.
Creating a season pass on my other Tivo.
Use the tivo.com season pass manager to copy the season pass to the affected Tivo.
(It did not work when I tried to create a new season pass from tivo.com)


----------



## portishead (Apr 22, 2008)

New iPad & iPhone app still cause the same issues. Season passes still showing up as "Unknown Season Pass".


----------



## sondhead (May 30, 2005)

Anybody know what is happening with this issue? I am having it as well and TiVo support doesn't seem to know anything about it, which is distressing to me as a quick google search found a whole thread of people having the same issue since the summer


----------



## portishead (Apr 22, 2008)

My problem seems to have fixed itself over time. I'm not sure what I did. I deleted the season passes for a while and I added them back one day and they showed up correctly. I haven't used the iPad app to change any season pass data though. That might be why. I never completely erased my TiVo data or anything.


----------



## sondhead (May 30, 2005)

Well, after letting TiVo higher-up tech folks work on it for three days, I called back and got the advice they decided to give me after this three day work fest. It was to restart the TiVo. So anyways, I'm supposed to call back in 5 days now. Maybe they'll actually look at the problem this time.

They also suggested I delete the iPhone app from my iPhone. I'm getting pretty worried about the competency of TiVo techs because (1) I'm not the only person having this problem, so I'm a bit flabbergasted they're aren't at least working on this problem anyways, much less actually having a solution and (2) If they think me deleting the iPhone app from my iPhone (after having told them I stopped using the iPhone app after this happened) will do ANYTHING, then they clearly have a terrible knowledge of the iPhone. And this problem involves their own iPhone app so that's reassuring.

Seriously, TiVo--what's going on here? How are you not aware this is a problem for multiple customers and how do you not have a solution yet, nor a technical staff that even understands the platform for which you developed a much-self-lauded app??


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

Anything new on this problem? My premier has been doing the same thing. I also am missing shows, but they are able to be seen and transferred to my PC.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I have the "Unknown Season Pass" on my iPad too.

Haven't figured how/why it happens.


----------



## KBrack (Feb 16, 2002)

Just wanted to say that I got my new Premieres set up over the weekend and I'm having this issue too. The iPad (and perhaps iPhone) app seems to corrupt season passes. I'm chatting with TiVo Support now to report the issue. He's doesn't seem like he has heard anything about this issue.


----------



## mpogge (Sep 12, 2010)

I have been experiencing a similar issue ever since I attempted to reorder my season passes using the TiVo iPad app. While reordering my season passes the iPad app crashed and the issues started.

TiVo tech support seems clueless and acts like I am the only one in the world who is experiencing this issue. While I find no pleasure in seeing other with similar issues, at least I am not insane like TiVo tech support wants to make me out as. I am hope my documentation helps others understand this issue.

I am experiencing three general issues.

1.	Season pass names dont show up
2.	Under My Shows, some (key word some) of the program names are missing.
3.	Under find shows -> search by title some program are missing.

Season pass names dont show up

17 of 46 of my seasons passes dont have names associated with them.

On the TiVo itself this unnamed programs show up with just channel number and name and no program name.










On the TiVo website again unnamed programs show up with just channel number and name and no program name; however, the shows icon shows up.










On the TiVo iPad app the channel number and channel icon shows up with the name shown as Unknown Season Pass. In the TiVo iPad app if you select the unknown season pass the actual program name will appear in the upper portion of the app window.










My Shows Missing Program Names

When I view the list of My Shows using folders, some of the folders have no names and only includes the number of programs in that folder.










Missing Program in find shows -> search by title

When you search by title under find shows I have noticed that several program names are missing. For example, I have no A programs. I have also found that all of the season passes and folders with missing show names are also missing from the search by title list.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

mpogge said:


> TiVo tech support seems clueless and acts like I am the only one in the world who is experiencing this issue. While I find no pleasure in seeing other with similar issues, at least I am not insane like TiVo tech support wants to make me out as.[/IMG]


Yup, that's unfortunately the deal when calling TiVo support. They always say that they've never heard of the problem before even though it's well documented by users in this forum.

I've called them on this issue several times, and they always just tell me to run a Clear All Program Data. While it's true that this will fix the issue, it also makes all of your Season Passes stop functioning, so they have to be recreated. That used to be a HUGE pain, but it would be much easier now with KMTTG.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

My similar problem started when I rearranged season passes from the web. Turning off groups allowed me to see missing programs. I also deleted the season passes and added wish lists of the same shows. I've watched and deleted all the "missing" and have turned groups back on. They seem to be working, but I haven't tried adding the season passes back. TiVo support really seemed clueless about it.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I had this problem and it seemed to start after I did a fair amount of changes using the online season pass manager. Possible that use of the iPad ap was related, but I really think it was something in the SPM. The other thing I noticed is that after it happened, the online SPM list and to do list/season pass manager never matched or synched up.
I only noticed the discrepancies in the SDUI - everything looked OK in the HDUI.

I tried a number of things to fix it, but in the end I had to Clear and Delete everything and start over. I am going to avoid using the online SPM on this box. Too much of a coincidence for me.


----------



## jenz (Sep 19, 2009)

Something similar on my Elite - I haven't use the online SPM, but I did setup the iPad app today, but I didn't even use the iPad app beyond just getting it working.

Some SP were mapped to the wrong channel. The titles were there, but they were mapped to the same, but incorrect channel.

They were correctly setup yesterday.


----------



## sondhead (May 30, 2005)

Still an issue for me here. 

I have now called TiVo support three times about this issue. Each time they say they've never seen this problem before, despite me telling them each time that a simple google search turns up lots of other people having this exact issue. Apparently google is beyond a TiVo CSR's abilities. Then they tell me my issue has been escalated to the software engineering team and they have added some questions for me to answer to the support ticket. Inevitably these are questions that I have answered multiple times--questions that by being posed to me confirm that the people working on this problem don't yet even understand the problem, despite me having fully explained it three times. Questions like "Is this affecting all of your season passes?" (Answer: NO. For the 8th time, only the season passes modified with the iPhone app are affected).

When I ask to talk to someone who actually has any control over this issue rather than some poor phone rep who knows nothing and can do nothing, they tell me the Software Engineers are somewhere else and don't take phone calls. I guess they're in a cave somewhere cut off from society but for their computers.

So I ask you guys--what can I do now? Can someone from TiVo actually capable of doing something read this thread please? This issue has been in existence for quite a while, and I have been dealing with TiVo Tech Support for three weeks on it now. Nothing has happened. It doesn't even appear TiVo understands the problem to begin with. The only people I can talk to are phone CSRs who are not capable of doing anything, so I would like to talk to someone who can actually do something. How long is this going to go on? This is expensive equipment that I paid for and it's not working.

Is there anyone I can e-mail?


----------



## jenz (Sep 19, 2009)

Calling more will not fix the issue, we just have to wait until they release an update to fix the iOS issue. 

I'm not defending them, but it just takes time. In the meanwhile, I cleaned up my SPs and won't use the iPhone/iPad app until it has been fixed.


----------



## sondhead (May 30, 2005)

How did you clean up your SPs? I have deleted and re-created them, deleted them restarted the TiVo and re-created them, all of the above on both the TiVo and the iPhone app and online! Not sure what else to do


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

sondhead said:


> How did you clean up your SPs? I have deleted and re-created them, deleted them restarted the TiVo and re-created them, all of the above on both the TiVo and the iPhone app and online! Not sure what else to do


The only way to fix it is to run "Clear All Program Data and To Do List". This forces a reboot of the TiVo and keeps it from booting until it's done running, which could be an hour or more. Then the TiVo will redownload all program data. Your season passes will still be there, but they won't work. You'll have to delete them all and recreate them. In theory, that can be done with KMTTG for the SPs that weren't having the problem.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

jenz said:


> Calling more will not fix the issue, we just have to wait until they release an update to fix the iOS issue.


That's assuming that TiVo knows about the issue. They have not acknowledged this issue, so we have no idea if they're even working on a fix. Until TiVo has acknowledged that this is a known issue, we should continue to call them.


----------



## jenz (Sep 19, 2009)

generaltso said:


> The only way to fix it is to run "Clear All Program Data and To Do List". This forces a reboot of the TiVo and keeps it from booting until it's done running, which could be an hour or more. Then the TiVo will redownload all program data. Your season passes will still be there, but they won't work. You'll have to delete them all and recreate them. In theory, that can be done with KMTTG for the SPs that weren't having the problem.


I don't think this is right for everyone, think it may depend more how you setup your box originally. I setup my box clean and entered the original SPs manually vs using the online SP manager. Maybe if you used the online SP manager, then you need to do as general suggests?

All I did is delete all the corrupted SPs from the list and re-enter them again. I have not nor do I intend to touch the iOS apps again until there's been a fix, if one comes at all. I haven't had any issues with my SPs corrupting since doing this.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

jenz said:


> I don't think this is right for everyone, think it may depend more how you setup your box originally. I setup my box clean and entered the original SPs manually vs using the online SP manager.


You're lucky. It sounds like your box wasn't fully afflicted by this issue. From what I've seen, the affected shows don't show up in the guide data at all, so there's no way to create new season passes for them. It's like the guide data for those shows is corrupted, not just the Season Passes.


----------



## mpogge (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone with this issue get Upgraded to 14.9.x yet? If so, did this correct the issue?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

mpogge said:


> Anyone with this issue get Upgraded to 14.9.x yet? If so, did this correct the issue?


I have 14.9.2, and no it did not correct the issue. It's possible that it included a fix so that it doesn't occur in the future, but the affected show still doesn't have a title and cant' be found when searching in the program guide.


----------



## FrankOpinyon (Dec 4, 2011)

I may have discovered a temporary fix via lots of trial and error. Read item #7 Below.

Like many of you posting here, I have had my shows randomly disappearing and reappearing (sometimes right before my eyes) for quite a while now from the "my shows" / "now playing" list. 

Following is a list of things that may be helpful to someone investigating this problem, or end users looking for a temporary resolution to watch their recorded shows.

I have 1 TiVo Series 3 & 2 Standard Series 4 Premiers running in my home, all connected via wired ethernet connections

1. I have the iPhone and iPad apps loaded on my devices but only for viewing information and direct playing. Shows disapear on both devices as well.
2. Repeated "live tv" to "my shows" back and forth directly to the devices from my standard remotes sometimes gets a few more shows or folders to appear for watching... But not always.
3. HD and SD show recordings equally affected.
4. "HD" Folder often disappears.
5. HD and SD display setting has no effect on the issue.
6. One TiVo Premier is effected more than the other.
7. Setting the MyShows/Now Playing list to the Do Not Group by Folders almost always fixes the problem and shows me all my shows, sorted by date or title.
8. My hard drive usage is usually between 50% & 65%.
9. I have completely reset my Tivo Premiers to Factory Defaults and the issue usually returns within a few days.
10. I do not use my Series 3 to record any shows... Just watch love TV, so this box is not tested for the problem.
11. As per TiVo tech support, I have initiated the "54" hard drive scan and repair. This has not resolved anything but is supposed to identify a hard drive error if there is one and try to repair the disk.
12. I use all Apple Networking equipment and only have Mac's in my household. 
13. I use the bluetooth slider remote with one of my Premier boxes and a glow remote on the other.

I hope the information contained herein helps someone at TiVo promptly resolve this issue or my multiple new TiVo boxes will get returned.

Frank


----------



## mpogge (Sep 12, 2010)

Noticed today that I have received software version 14.9.2.2-01-2-748. All is fixed! Thank you TiVo!


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

mpogge said:


> Noticed today that I have received software version 14.9.2.2-01-2-748. All is fixed! Thank you TiVo!


I've confirmed this as well.


----------



## dmeyer (Aug 10, 2006)

SOrry to necrothread, but I am having this problem on my Tivo HD running 11.0k-01-2-652. I called Tivo Customer Support and they say they have not heard of this issue before. Has this problem only been resolved for Premiere owners??


----------



## limetsfan (Dec 17, 2007)

I am also having this problem on a Series 3 and believe it correlates to recent use of the iPad app. Does anyone know if there will be a bug fix for Series 3 software?


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Was there ever a resolution or a good workaround for this?

I hit this for the first time on my TiVo HD. It was after I altered a season pass remotely from TiVo's iPhone app. Now my Mad Money entry in the NPL is just " (3)". 

None of these helped:
Deleting the SP and re-creating it from the TiVo.
Rebooting the TiVo.
Forcing TiVo to connect to the network and get guide data.
Deleting all those Mad Money eps and recovering them.

My TiVo has software version 11.0k-01-2-652.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

^^^
Anyone? I've done a bunch more futzing and still can't "fix" the problem.

Two negative side effects are that I can't seem to transfer the affected shows via kmttg and I can't find the show when searching by title (TiVo + 4).


----------



## DaveTheNerd (Oct 13, 2004)

I, too, am having this exact same problem, and it happened immediately after rearranging Season Passes with the iPad app.

Tangentially related, it was the rearranging of Season Passes with the iOS app on our TiVo Premier that definitely triggered the start of the delete/expire immediately issue there. I will likely never use the iOS app to manage Season Passes again, which is a shame because it's the best UI from which to do so.


----------



## DaveTheNerd (Oct 13, 2004)

DaveTheNerd said:


> I will likely never use the iOS app to manage Season Passes again, which is a shame because it's the best UI from which to do so.


I should have listened to my own advice. I think I re-triggered the aforementioned Premiere deleting shows early bug by removing Season Passes with the TiVo iPad app.  I am NOT certain that's what brought the bug back, but... something did. More in the related thread.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Please Write Up A Bug At The Official Tivo Forums.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

My current Season Passes did not go away, but when I tried to set a Season Pass for the "The White Queen" it would never take so for now recording each episode one by one. They better fix this!!!


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Just an update on my post above. I found the problem with setting a Season Pass for "The White Queen" The date of "first Aired" is wrong on the guide. It reads 6/23/13 for episode 2 this Saturday instead of 8/17/13 unless this show did air back in June. I thought it was a New Series on STARZ.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

cwerdna said:


> Was there ever a resolution or a good workaround for this?
> 
> This is my post from a couple of years ago. Took care of the prob. Previously recorded shows shows will not have titles but you can still watch them or just delete and re record. I dont use the tivo app to do season passes anymore just one time recordings.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

timstack8969 said:


> Just an update on my post above. I found the problem with setting a Season Pass for "The White Queen" The date of "first Aired" is wrong on the guide. It reads 6/23/13 for episode 2 this Saturday instead of 8/17/13 unless this show did air back in June. I thought it was a New Series on STARZ.


Yes, it did air in June according to epguides.com. Apparently this is another repurposed British show.

Personally, it is doing "the right thing", or at least as good as can reasonably be expected. Yes, I guess they could theoretically have an "original air date in this country" additional field added, but keeping that up to date would be a nightmare.

An even better solution (IMHO) would be for Tivos to have a way to keep track of every episode you have watched (and *manually* affirmed as watched, not just recorded & deleted == watched), and be able to set a SP as 'never record this episode again'.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

No, it's not doing the right thing - the OAD should be per channel, not per show and the channel's data provider should take care of this with guide updates (IMO). This is a long-standing issue with a lot of the Brit import shows, and it sucks.


----------

